# 7554: Trailer zu Vietnams Antwort auf Call of Duty, ASUS Transformer Pad - Die nächste Transformation uvm. - Die beliebtesten Videos der Woche



## PCGamesRedaktion (1. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *7554: Trailer zu Vietnams Antwort auf Call of Duty, ASUS Transformer Pad - Die nächste Transformation uvm. - Die beliebtesten Videos der Woche* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 7554: Trailer zu Vietnams Antwort auf Call of Duty, ASUS Transformer Pad - Die nächste Transformation uvm. - Die beliebtesten Videos der Woche


----------



## hanso (1. Juli 2012)

Waren die Franzosen böse Kolonisten damals ? 
Wenn sie es verdient haben dann druff ^^


----------



## Wamboland (1. Juli 2012)

Wie kann man das als Antwort auf CoD betiteln? Ok, ich mag die CoD Spiele ja auch nicht, aber das Ding da sieht einfach lahm aus. 0815 billig Shooter.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (15. Juli 2012)

Hmm... R.A.W. sieht nett aus. Vielleicht wird es das "Torchlight" von 2012 .


----------



## Fraiser_ (26. Mai 2013)

Salamitaktik ist nicht gut.


----------



## n0rdi (8. September 2013)

Wenn es nicht für den Pc kommt scheiss ich auf Rockstar 
denn wir haben sie großgemacht drecks casual konsolen pack


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2013)

n0rdi schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht für den Pc kommt scheiss ich auf Rockstar
> denn wir haben sie großgemacht drecks casual konsolen pack


 
da Bub, hasts nen Lolly und die Wikipediaseite zum nachlesen


----------



## Emke (22. September 2013)

Ich persönlich versteh den super hype um GTA V nicht, hab es gespielt und ist iwie wie GTA 4 nur mit neuerer Grafik und anderer Story. Da macht Saints Row doch um einiges mehr Spaß


----------



## darkfuneral (22. September 2013)

Spiel des Jahres bei euch? Dann müsstest ihr euch aber umtaufen. Weil GTA5 bekanntlich kein PC-Spiel ist kann es auch kein Spiel des Jahres für die PC-Games werden.


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2013)

darkfuneral schrieb:


> Spiel des Jahres bei euch? Dann müsstest ihr euch aber umtaufen. Weil GTA5 bekanntlich kein PC-Spiel ist kann es auch kein Spiel des Jahres für die PC-Games werden.


 
ja komm und nerv nicht, das Thema ist jetzt auch schon oft genug gekommen und natürlich kommt das noch für PC und Next Gen


----------



## Bullwey-M (27. Oktober 2013)

PC Games seid Ihr nicht in der lage dazu ein HD-Video abspielfähig zu uppen? man man man..das bekommt jede Blogger Seite hin!


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2013)

Bullwey-M schrieb:


> PC Games seid Ihr nicht in der lage dazu ein HD-Video abspielfähig zu uppen? man man man..das bekommt jede Blogger Seite hin!


 
Ähm, ja ne, Burschie, dir wurde schon im anderen Thread gesagt das andere kein Problem damit haben und der Fehler wohl bei dir liegt
Bist du also hier nur um zu flamen oder auch um Kritik zu ernsten?


----------



## neosix123 (24. November 2013)

Bei mir ist das aber auch so. Ich kann zwar umschalten, das Bild wird auch Besser, mit einer HD Auflösung von 720 oder 1080 aber nicht zu vergleichen...
Mach ich was falsch? Bitte PN


----------



## HNRGargamel (2. Februar 2014)

bezogen auf Tomb Raider Xbox / PS4 Vergleich:
wie sie sehen, sehen sie nichts und da ich "selten" in Slow Motion spiele, würden mich die 30Frames auch nicht stören, wenn ich das Spiel kaufen würde...


----------



## Lunica (3. Februar 2014)

darkfuneral schrieb:


> Spiel des Jahres bei euch? Dann müsstest ihr euch aber umtaufen. Weil GTA5 bekanntlich kein PC-Spiel ist kann es auch kein Spiel des Jahres für die PC-Games werden.


 
GTA5 kommt für den PC und viele Seiten haben GTA5 auch beim PC als Spiel des Jahres gewertet.
Ansonsten wäre es wohl Black Flag geworden.


----------



## Capone2412 (16. März 2014)

Also in den Videos sieht Titan jetzt grafisch auch nicht unbedingt viel besser aus als ein ordinäres CoD.


----------



## D-Wave (8. Mai 2016)

Der tolle Gänsehaut Trailer von Battlefield 1 erinnert mich an ein DLC lastiges Battlefront mit 4 Waffen. ;D Vom Video war ich auch immer hin und weg wenns um die Grafik geht.


----------



## stevem (13. November 2016)

Geiler Mass Effect: Andromeda Trailer.

Zum D3 Video kann ich nur zustimmen, echt ne schwache Leistung von Blizzard, da spiele ich doch lieber Diablo 1 und bekomme dafür das volle Diablo 1 Feeling das man in Diablo 3 vergeblich sucht.

Tyranny; tja jetzt weiss ich wieso mir das Spiel nicht gefällt ..... da warte ich doch lieber auf Divinity Origins 2!


----------



## XiaoLin (25. September 2017)

Project Cars 2 sieht super aus aber leider haben sie vergessen eine vernünftige steuerung einzubauen.
besonders im Karrieremodus muss man mit frust rechnen.mein 2tes rennen war im schnee/eis und es war nicht möglich das auto auf der strecke zu halten ohne ein schleudertrauma davonzutragen :/
(die KI ist ganz locker an mir vorbeigezogen  obwohl ich das erste rennen gewonnen habe incl pole)
selbst mit diversen änderungen via tuning war nix zu machen.wenn mann das training oder quali vorlaufen lasst(zeit) weil die runde gut war für pole,schwupps ist die KI konkurrenz auf einmal über 30 sekunden vor mir?? man kann das nur vermeiden wenn man das training/quali voll miterlebt,sind ja nur 30 min beim training und 15 min quali :/
schade eigentlich,hoffentlich wird das noch was mit den nächsten patches
sayonara


----------



## breakdancer071 (28. März 2022)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider? Warum ist das in den aktuellen News?


----------



## breakdancer071 (12. September 2022)

Schon wieder Shadow of the Tomb Raider als News?


----------



## RevolverOcelot (12. September 2022)

Da wurde wohl eine alte Meldung einfach aktualisiert mit aktuellen Trailern. 
Im Newsticker steht nichts von Shadown of the Tomb Raider aber wenn man auf die News klickt ist immer noch die alte Headline mit Tomb Raider. LoL


----------

